# Womb lining has decreased in thickness. help!



## Magnusi (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi apologies for not giving the full details of my history but This is my first post and I find myself writing today in desperation. This is my 1st ICSI cycle and I am on day 11 of stims. The scan today revealed I have about 15 follicles which all appear to be progressing ok. ( Only 1 over 18mm so far) and the nurse today wanted to book me in for EC on Tuesday. I am really concerned though as my womb lining has decreased from 7.9mm 2 days ago to 6.7mm today. I pushed for another scan for Sunday and am going to ask them then about Viagra to help thicken the lining. I have read that any less than 8mm and success rate of implantation is significantly reduced. Does any one know if Viagra at this stage can help? Also Has anyone had any experience of the transfer being cancelled due to thin womb lining. I would be gutted if this happened but hope that Guys would cancel rather than just 'have a go' and see. 
Thanks for any advice. 
ps am eating brazil nuts drinking raspberry leaf tea, taking a multi vitamin, carrying moonstone!!!!!having accupuncture and today started taking baby aspirin!!!!! Is there still time for it to thicken up?
Xxx


----------



## Magnusi (Nov 28, 2011)

Ha ha, maybe I am showing off a little. Have just checked my M & S mixed nut bag and not a brazil in sight! I'm sure the selenium content of 5 brazils won't dictate the path ahead anyhow!


----------



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

Have you tried taking estradiol tablets such as progynova to increase your lining, I have been told using them vaginally rather than orally speeds things up?  You can buy selenium tablets from savers for a pound and I was also told drinking full fat milk is good for thickening the lining.


I am using DE so my protocol will be different to yours.


Hope all goes well next week at EC for you. X


----------



## Caroline K (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Magnusi,

I may be wrong but, baby Asprin and Raspberry leaf tea, are both good for thinning the lining of the womb, they could be your cause.

I only say this as I am on both as my problem is hte opposite to you my lining is too thick.

Look them both up on wiki for the best recommendations.

best wishes
ck x


----------



## Magnusi (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you Passenger and CK. I will ask about the Estradiol tablets tomorrow but realistically with EC scheduled for Tuesday there's probably little I can do at this stage to make a difference. R?E raspberry leaf I've only had the odd cup here and there and no more than one per day, and as for the aspirin I only started taking that yesterday out desperation. 
The crux of the problem I feel is the fact I have now had 4 D & Cs and I think this has damaged my lining and I read that sometimes it doesn't grow back. I' m confused about this point though as We know lining is something that is continually thickening and shedding. Unfortunately my periods have become very very light since my last pregnancy that was ended at15 weeks.They only last 24-36 hrs. I'm sure this must be linked to womb lining. I wish I had had the courage of my convictions and looked into womb lining and the use of Viagra before I chose clinics as whilst it is widely used in the US, I think only a few clinics use it over here. 
Can I ask you do you remember if your womb lining continued to increase beyond day 10 of injections and perhaps even beyond EC? 
Thankns again.
PS just bought myself some brazil nuts!!!! I'm sure dipping them in Nutella to make them more palatable would go against low sugar diet advice!!!!Nice though! 
Mag.
Xxx


----------



## Magnusi (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry passenger for my oversight, you said you were DE. The penny has only just dropped. Good luck. Xx


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Might be a little too late for you, but when I had V, it was toward the end - near the point of collection.... but it didnt work for me. It was last year but I seem to remember having 2x3times a day for maybe the second week? The last minute one that I tried which allegedly has shown increases of 2+mm's (!!) in 24-48 hours, is Neupogen (G-CSF), although I am not sure you can get it in the UK (Im in holland), google Dr. Gleicher and G-CSF...

I have subsequently gone to a different clinic who less inclined to try "experimental" treatments as they call them, but rather take more notice of my blood tests and adjust what I am taking as a result... so far it seems more effective than 3 years at other clinics

For thin lining, I have suffered with this since I started TTC (nearly 4 years now  ), there are varying accounts of what is thin lining and what is acceptable... I have read that below 6mm is considered thin and reduces the chance of success... having said that, if you think about it, all of the evidence is based on people who are undergoing treatment and monitoring, and there is little information for the "normal" people who conceive naturally... maybe this group (who form the majority of the population who do get pregnant) would give a totally different spin on what is normal/thin/thick!!

I have read several places that have said that red raspberry leaf tea is good for toning the uterus which in reality could be thinning or thickening... I have had a cup a day for nearly a week and it is not having a negative effect (i am doing reflexology, taking brazil nuts, about to start on the pineapple, along with Vit E and Co Q10 and pregnacare)...

hope the collection happened and you are prepping for the transfer now    
take care
aissha


----------



## Magnusi (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks Aisha I will def look into the othe drug at a later stage if need be. Fingers crossed it will work this time. I had EC today and the lining measured 7.7mm. It's diff to know whether the fluctuations are down to the person measuring, equipment or genuine change. I suppose all 3 can be a factor. Do you mind me asking what clinic you have found that does the blood tests? 
They got 8 eggs today and are def doing ICSI. I felt happy with this, more because of the change in lining. I feel like I read Zita West's book a thousand times and she recommends the Q 10. I will see if I can get some tomorrow. That's about th only things I'm not taking! 
Blowing you some bubbles for taking the time to send me some great advice. Good luck to you. Are you hoping to cycle again soon?
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow 7.7mm thats great, you must be delighted... i know what you mean about the factors, i had one doctor who always managed to make my lining at least a mm thicker, which is so frustrating because it always got my hopes up, only to drop back down... great that yours has gone the other way...

the hospital i am at now is in Leiden in holland.

Im actually on a fresh ivf cycle now, they did the collection on wednesday and transfer hopefully tomorrow if any survive. 9 eggs, 6 fertilised, so heres hoping       

And at last measurment my lining was 6.6-7.2 in two different parts, so i am quite happy with that...
so we will be 2ww'ing together (all being well)
aissha


----------



## chooqueen (Mar 19, 2011)

I find myself in the same boat, unfortunately.  Our DE transfer was scheduled for Monday and I've found out that despite 4 x 80mg Estrapatch plus Provames since Monday, my endometrium has actually reduced in thickness rather than increased.  At 4mm it's a definite no go.  I too had a second D&C last December after our first transfer resulted in a failed pregnancy and I'm beginning to wonder whether that and the four months of contraception I've had to take (something about controlling my cycle) have had something to do with it.  It's all soooo frustrating and, at 44, I'm beginning to think I'm never going to be one of the lucky ones.  Does anyone else have any suggestions as to what I should be asking of our clinic (IVI in Barcelona)


----------



## Magnusi (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Chooqueen

Sorry to hear you are have these additional worries. 
When I posted this last week I did not realise just what a minefield lining issues and possible solutions are! I had only read about Viagra but in fact there seem to be many other possible things that can be tried.

You will find some really good info in the following thread:  
Immune issues: In the middle of a cycle - how to improve your lining.
If you have trouble locating it perhaps you could search on to of the contributors to the thread( babyblessing2011 or agate). (I hope this is OK me citing other members' names?!)

Good luck to you. I am stuck between managing my low expectations with my one and only 2 day emby and keeping my hopes high whilst on my 2ww. Think I'll be coming back to the above thread for info. further down the line. (tut tut tut for my negativity I know).

Mag xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Magnusi (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Aisha

Sorry I don't know if I am coming or going at the moment, I meant to reply in my last post. Fingers crossed for you ET tomorrow.  

That sounds great on the egg front. Sounds like theywill hopefully have the very best to choose from. Your lining sounds good as well so I have everything crossed for you. How easy do you intend to take it? I am bored out of my box sitting on my bottom, but if I go back to work it will be the complete oppostite, stressfull, manic and I won't get to sit down all day, so I will just accept the bored option for the moment.

All the best. 
xxx


----------



## chooqueen (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Mag thanks so much for your post, I'm chowing down on Brazil nuts in anticipation of scan number 3 on Tuesday.  I suspect this time's going to be a no-go but will make sure I have my list of questions regarding next steps enhanced with FF info for the chat with the doc on Tuesday!


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi chooqueen

Fingers crossed for you, i dont know if you know, but I have heard that it is possible to OD on brazil nuts, but i am not sure at what level that can become an issue - i think if you are taking less than 10 a day then you will be fine, i found i was feeling crampy if i went over that, but maybe thats just me.... are they blood testing you through out the cycle? 

Mag, well I had my transfer on saturday, 1 8cell type/grade 2 - which the embryologist said was beautiful (think there was a bit of lost in translation there;-)) and four more were frozen... I did nothing the whole weekend, except one trip out to my reflexologist, but now i am back to work... cant really justify the time off and feel fine really. my hosp doesnt recommend total rest, just not to do anything that you wouldnt normally do - like starting  a new fitness regime/taking up mountain climbing/suddenly taking on loads of extra work... so i think my quiet weekend is as much rest as i need/can do, so we shall see....

the thing with staying at home is the obsessing that I find i do, its easier to distract myself - speaking of which I should do some work, rather than trawling ff 
take care
aissha


----------

